# ATI tool 25b7 freezes with Spysweeper



## REVHEAD (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello 
 I have a small problem ,its no biggy but had me dumb founded for a while.

 I am running Windows 64 ,and ATI tool version 25 beta 7 ,when I run Spysweeper to do a fullsystem Scan it gets to the ATI Tool files and just freezes my whole system and I need to do a full reboot,It took me a while to work out what was doing it ,but found that shutting ATI tool down and then running a scan it would not freeze,then starting ATI tool again after scan.

 I have ATI Tool to run on startup via Reg key,I never had problems with Spysweeper and ATI tool 23,or 24  builds,but obviosly I had problems with ATI fan speed settings and other numerous ATI tool problems within windows 64  with these earlier ATI builds ,so for me going back to an earlier version of ATI tool is not an option for me.

 I just thought I would let you guys know about this problem ,and were wondering if others have had it, I would love it if you guys could fix this problem up ,but it not this may at least help some pple who have the problem ,and all they have to do is manually shut ATI tool down before doing a full Spysweeper Scan ,then to start ATI  Tool again once scan is complete.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 7, 2005)

i'll check out the trial version and see what happens


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2005)

well i just tried with spy sweeper to scan the atitool directly while atitool is running and it works fine .. 

can you verify that the crash appears when you start atitool and scan only the folder?

i'm on 32-bit though


----------



## REVHEAD (Sep 8, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> well i just tried with spy sweeper to scan the atitool directly while atitool is running and it works fine ..
> 
> can you verify that the crash appears when you start atitool and scan only the folder?
> 
> i'm on 32-bit though



 ATI tool is running ,and I do a full system scan with Spysweeper ,when it gets to certain ATI tool files it freezes


----------



## REVHEAD (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok I have run it again ,and this is were it freezes   C:\ProgramFiles\(x86)\AtiTool\Atitool.exe.

 I have formatted 3 times over the last 2 weeks for numerous other reasons,but eachtime Spysweeper locked up, at first I thought it was Spysweeper ,and then I noticed it was freezing on the same file each time,so what I did was shut Atitool down,and then run Spysweeper ,and Spysweeper didnt lock up each time.

 Its a complete system Freeze,the only way out of it is for me to do a full reboot using the reset button on my case,its not a huge problem as I can just shut AtiTool down before doing a scan ,but it does get annoying,my antivirus doesnt lockup when scanning.

 Make shure when using the latest Spysweeper you run a full system scan,and allso make shure Spysweeper is up to date


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2005)

does it crash if you right click the atitool folder and click "scan now" ?


----------



## REVHEAD (Sep 8, 2005)

I never have had that option in the right click menu , I have used Spysweeper for a long long time ,and it never even gives me that option to install the Spysweeper into the rightclick menu ,I can not scan files on demand I can only do a full system scan.

 I am running Webroot Spysweeper  4.0.4  (Build 430) full reatail version


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2005)

i just downloaded the latest trial off the web and it gave me the option to install a right click extension ..


----------



## REVHEAD (Sep 8, 2005)

I dont have the option ,even on install,I have asked 2 of my friends that run Spysweeper allso and they dont have it in the right click menu either ,I do know older versions use to have it there ,but this version doesnt seem too


----------



## broken-arrow (Sep 16, 2006)

*hey w1zzard*

  ATI tool.25 beta crashes spy sweeper during scan still are you guys fixing this or are we going to shut it down during scans? i always forget to close it since im a gamer and clock my card all the time


----------

